# Hard Drive config



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi All,
Since I now have a decent laptop for my work needs, I am converting my PC into a pure games machine

The spec is
I7-2770
Z77 Sabertooth Motherboard
16GB RAM
Nvidia 660 GTX

My question is around the disk config.
I have 8 ports - 

Port 1 - 6gb
Port 2 - 6gb
Port 3 - 3gb
Port 4 - 3gb
Port 5 - 3gb
Port 6 - 3gb
Port 7 - 6gb
Port 8 - 6gb

The disks I have available - 
1 x 500gb Samsung SSD 840 Evo
2 x 8tb Seagate ST8000NE004
2 X 500gb WD Blue 2.5"
2 x 750gb Toshiba 2.5"

My Plan
2 x 8tb in Raid 0 (2x read 2 x write) 
Windows 10, Steam and other games.

As for the other disks, I don't know. I want to make use of the 500ssd for Flight Simulator, Elite Dangerous Horizons, and F1 2017.

so thus far - 

Port 1 - 8tb
Port 2 - 8tb
Port 7 - 500GB SSD

Please note that I am not concerned about the data on this machine as and save games etc are synced to my NAS drive, and steam is the main games client.

The case has a four-bay 2.5" caddy installed so I might as well make use of that as well. (Akasa Thermal Solution) 

I was thinking of using one of the 500gb disks for backups on the PC (so when I am at a LAN event and the worst happens I have an in case (pardon the pun) backup)

Also, one of the 750gb disks for downloads, keep them off the local pc or 2 x 750gb disk's in a windows raid array for my "documents"

Whats peoples thoughts on this idea?


----------

